

What does the C ??!??! operator do? - rcknight
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7825055/what-does-the-c-operator-do

======
kenbellows
So why would you use this trigraph sequence rather than simply || ?

~~~
dalke
These days? To express or show off your language lawyer knowledge.

